# are loose stools part of morning sickness



## snowfairy84

hi ladies,
can anyone help me with this? i'm 6 weeks 1 day and as of yet havent had morning sickness. I read somewhere though that loose stools can be seen as part of morning sickness and wandered if this is the case? it tends to me first thing in the morning but can happen at any time? it's not 100 % diarrheora but isn't far off? i'm eating plenty of fruit and veg but wouldnt of thought this would make my stools loose? 

i know a lot of women get constipated and i'm just not sure whether this is classed as part of morning sickness?

thanks ladies :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CandyApple19

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I thought i may have been the only one, in ALL of my pregnancies, i dont particularly feel sick or vomit, i just have a bad gut, first thing in the morning im very bloated and i really need to go for a poo, im used to be constipated because im on cocodamol tablets which harden your stools, but pregnancy breaks strait through all of that, i also find my poo smells alot worse than normal, so do my farts, sorry if im being too forward lol, i dont know how else to explain it without sounding too formal.xxxx


----------



## snowfairy84

this is how i feel!! smelly wind is a defo !!! xxx


----------



## CandyApple19

its lovely isnt it..hahaha


----------



## babyhope2011

Hi ladies I'm glad I'm not the only one I got my positive on the 19th & the last 3 days I've been sooooo windy lol, r u getting any syptoms I don't have any I've been getting myself worked up about it,I done my test at 16dpo & the lines were both as dark as each other, but my Ivf clinic insists every1 does another test a week I'm so scared to do it.x


----------



## CandyApple19

do it, itll be positive!


----------



## sophieloafy

I reckon so, cus for the past 2 I have been the same. My stools are black and i freaked out a bit till I realised that it's due to the pregnancy vitamins i am taking (theres iron in them). :dohh:


----------



## ourfate

great cuz i feel the same, usually every morning, and if i eat something randomly it can happen


----------



## hobbnob

Yeah I've had bouts of loose stools off and on. I think every body reacts differently to hormones and mine seems to react that way. I have not thrown up yet although I have felt nauseous.


----------



## LadyLupton

I'm the same. When I'm not pregnant I hardly ever vomit (I think I've vomited twice since the age of 12!) but instead if there's anything wrong, gastrointestinally, I'll have loose stools. This seems to have carried on in pregnancy, where I have loose stools every morning. Been sick once (which was the biggest shock, turns out my prenatal vitamins weren't my friend anymore) despite feeling sick all the time.

Point is don't worry. I told my Gyno and she said: drink 7up after loose stools and eat bananas for potassium. make sure you also have a glass of water for every visit to the loo, you don't want to become dehydrated.


----------



## CandyApple19

Lady thats a really good bit of advice, thanks!x


----------

